Ask HN: Include or not include side company on Linkedin? - a_lifters_life
======
clintonb
"Side company" as in one you run yourself? Maybe, if it's relevant to your
field, and you actually worked on/released a product. If it's just hobby
projects, I don't see that being as relevant.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Side company meaning company being created, on the side, to eventually be f/t
job.

~~~
clintonb
I see no pressing need to include it at this time.

~~~
a_lifters_life
clintonb - can we schedule like 15 mins to talk about this over a call? I have
a unique scenario I wanted to really get your honest opinion on.

